# My Jeep Garage



## wizwoz (Jul 12, 2010)

Barely room to work on the Jeep, but better than outdoors! 

View attachment MyGarage.jpg


----------



## havasu (Jul 12, 2010)

All I can say is...."Wow!" When you get to cleaning up the garage, I'll take that tiger on the wall!


----------



## thomask (Jul 13, 2010)

wizwoz said:


> Barely room to work on the Jeep, but better than outdoors!




Hey I have seen much worse.

Be sure to check that vise before backing oout.

What's your plans to get organized?


----------



## rustywrangler (Jul 18, 2010)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mustanggarage (Jul 28, 2010)

thats what I call creative packaging.


----------



## wizwoz (Aug 3, 2010)

Aww come on guys, this is a cozy place where I can take care of the jeep when its not taking care of me!  

See them bright lights in the "back"?  They are mounted on the overhead door, and shine right down into the engine bay when the hood is flipped up, nice and dry and warm.  When the door goes up, its the great outdoors, sub-zero in winter.  I've done all my work in this small space, sometimes with help.


----------



## thomask (Aug 3, 2010)

Wizwoz

Hey I understand now, you have backed in. That vise looked awful close to hooking that Jeep.

4x4 looks like it comes in handy with your winter roads and weather. Are you doing anything to the garage?


----------



## havasu (Aug 3, 2010)

Where's my jeep?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRMLp_V4W4I[/ame]


----------



## SlowRollin' (Aug 8, 2010)

All-right, if this is a contest on who has the most cluttered garage, I want in.

I've been cleaning my garage for two weeks and I'm still not done.  I do like the lights on the overhead door - can be repositioned and adjusts the cooling in the garage all at the same time.

Hey if you don't run over that Good Year Racing stool, I'll take it. Oh yeah, don't want to forget, "Welcome to the Forum."

T.


----------



## thomask (Aug 8, 2010)

havasu said:


> Where's my jeep?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRMLp_V4W4I



Hey, I am getting older and my sight is not like it used to be.  

Pls give us a hint, HAVASU.  

Contest, what contest?


----------



## mustanggarage (Aug 8, 2010)

I believe havasu was ribbing the op a bit.  I don't think there is a jeep in that clip it just shows an even more full garage than the op.  right havasu?


----------



## havasu (Aug 9, 2010)

Exactly! I just typed in "cluttered garage" and that popped up.


----------



## wizwoz (Aug 18, 2010)

Here you can see the hoist that I use to lift off my hardtop so I can switch to soft top for the summer.  The pegboard wall looks cluttered but it enables me to find stuff just by staring at the wall for a minute. 

View attachment 100_0092.jpg


----------



## wizwoz (Aug 18, 2010)

I keep everything in boxes so I can quickly load and unload the jeep.  Tools boxes are on the floor near the rear so I can grab the tools I need as I am working.  There is room for a floor jack and jackstands if I need to lift it up. 

View attachment 100_0093.jpg


----------



## wizwoz (Aug 18, 2010)

I have 4 halogen spotlights on the garage door pointed toward the engine bay so I can see what I'm doing when that end of the vehicle needs attention. 

View attachment 100_0096.jpg


----------



## wizwoz (Aug 18, 2010)

Lots of light in here year-round.  Hope there is not too much mud under that hood! 

View attachment 100_0097.jpg


----------



## wizwoz (Aug 18, 2010)

Lots of room to get in and out of the driver seat, anyhow, and plenty of space for a creeper if I need to go down under!  Not sure why this pic won't sit up right. 

View attachment 100_0098-turned.jpg


----------



## wizwoz (Aug 18, 2010)

As soon as I can get every little bolt and bracket out of the interior, I will be sanding the so-far unrusted paint and applying Monstaliner so I never see this body rust out, from the inside at least!  Hope to have those pics on JeepForum soon. 

View attachment 100_0091.jpg


----------



## thomask (Aug 18, 2010)

Wizwoz:

Tell me, how does that jeep heater work out for you up there in the winter in Alaska?

I was up there in September a couple years ago.  I saw a number of jeeps and know you can get some awful cold weather.


----------



## wizwoz (Aug 19, 2010)

Jeep is great in winter with hardtop, great heater.  Cold snow is squeaky and good traction with these tires.  Getting a camera to work at -20 like in this picture - that's another story. 

View attachment PICT2354.jpg


----------



## thomask (Aug 19, 2010)

She looks good in the snow.


----------



## havasu (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice meat on the tires as well!


----------

